# IBO Spring Nationals, Pipestem WV



## Archerycrazy

I just got back from spending 2 days helping Larry Kade set targets for the Spring National. Larry has put a lot of thought, time and sweat in trying to make this a great shoot for us. And he even got in a wrestling match with the standing Grizzly. The bear won too, had him on the ground and pinned. You will have to ask him about that.:wink: He is trying to lay the courses out so walking will be minimized. So far he has been able to make that happen. The terrain is not that steep but there is rocks you will have to walk through and around, so wear ankle supporting shoes. Be ready he is going to challenge everyone in our ability to shoot. 

When we would talk with an employee of the park they were very excited to have us there. As of right now the lodge and all the cabins are booked. There is camping available for those who may be bringing a camper. Go on the IBO website, www.ibo.net, under news and Larry has provided a list of Motels around the Princeton area. They would be less than 20 miles from the park.

There will be venders at the shoot. Tru-Ball, Shrewd, ABB and Scott to name a few will be on site. He will have a shuttle to haul us back and forth. There will be drinks and food available for when the need arises. 

Larry has a great plan and he is working his plan. He is wanting to make this a regular stop on the IBO National shoots. I for one will do my part to help him achieve his goal. Make sure that you stop by during the shoot and let Larry know how you feel about this event. If you have suggestions I know Larry will be open for them. But most importantly shakes his hand and thank him for his effort. All and don't forget to ask him about the standing Grizzly.

Jim Merritt
WV State IBO Rep


----------



## NC100Kurt

Glad to see some new blood in this. A much needed new Venue. Thanks to the IBO all that have helped pull this off.


----------



## outbackarcher

Yes. The bear did get me down but I got up and kept on trudging forward. I hope to see everyone next weekend.


----------



## sagecreek

This thread is worthless without pics. lain:

Just saying.


----------



## stoz

Can't wait!


----------



## bonecollector76

4 from Michigan coming down Thursday. Excited to shoot the WV terrain!


----------



## 3Darchr

My wife and I will be there on Thursday staying till Sunday. She will be shooting FSR I will be shooting MSR. We will be staying in a cottage with.


----------



## heh

Looking forward to meeting Larry and enjoying this shoot. Thanks for helping Jim get started. heh


----------



## Archerycrazy

sagecreek said:


> This thread is worthless without pics. lain:
> 
> Just saying.


Larry Kade has some pics on his Facebook page. Just search his name and take a look.


----------



## Asaksa14

Been practicing my butt off for this shoot and the triple crown! This will be my first time shooting Spring Nationals and I'm really looking forward to it! Started out the IBO season on a great note finishing second in HC at Indoor Worlds. Hoping to keep the ball rollin in WV. Good luck to all archers heading down (or up) next weekend!


----------



## gobblemg

Looking forward to shooting in WV


----------



## sagecreek

Archerycrazy said:


> Larry Kade has some pics on his Facebook page. Just search his name and take a look.


I'm more interesting in the one of the bear getting the best of him on the ground. lain: haha


----------



## c.still

Never shot in any ibo event . can I sign up at the event Or do I need to online ?


----------



## wv hoyt man

You can sign up at the event.


----------



## c.still

Thx just booked a room in Princeton so looking forward to it


----------



## outbackarcher

Hey guys there are some rooms available at the park. They are for Saturday night only. I highly recommend staying at the resort. The prices are vary reasonable and it is a nice place. I have been in the camp ground all week setting the courses up. I have really enjoyed my stay even though I worked from daylight to dark.


----------



## PETeach

The IBO website no longer lists the $700 for some of the amateur classes! Was that money taken out?


----------



## vabowdog

I booked a room at the Lodge last week....Saturday night I think it was $107 per night I believe but don't quote me on that.



Dewayne


----------



## tank69kma

This is my first IBO event, got a question. Are the only people allowed on the course the shooters? My girlfriend is coming and wondered if she could watch or go out on the course and follow our group for a while and some of our friends.


----------



## outbackarcher

The money is still in the AHC and MBO class. 

We can let your girlfriend go around with you.


----------



## stoz

Does any one know if lancaster will be there.


----------



## outbackarcher

Lancaster will not be here. I asked them and they declined.


----------



## c.still

Does ibo have a class that's like open c ? I just switched to a scope and long stabilizers from what I seen on there site is a 50 yard class no 40 regarless ima get my feet wet and shoot but would really feel more comfortable with 40 yards


----------



## outbackarcher

No they don't have a class like open c. Just the MBO class.


----------



## sagecreek

*Cool Link*

http://www.ibo.net/newsDetail.php?n=156


----------



## jonell

love the snake warning!


----------



## tank69kma

c.still said:


> Does ibo have a class that's like open c ? I just switched to a scope and long stabilizers from what I seen on there site is a 50 yard class no 40 regarless ima get my feet wet and shoot but would really feel more comfortable with 40 yards


I'm with ya'. There should be a beginner/Novice class. The fact that I am competing against world beaters doesn't exactly entice most shooters, but I'm like you, getting my feet wet. You would think there would be lower classes, like flights, so to speak.


----------



## wpk

tank69kma said:


> I'm with ya'. There should be a beginner/Novice class. The fact that I am competing against world beaters doesn't exactly entice most shooters, but I'm like you, getting my feet wet. You would think there would be lower classes, like flights, so to speak.


They have exactly that in ASA


----------



## c.still

Regardless I can't wait just got back into 3d be my first big shoot since asa myrtle beach some time ago just picked up some victory hv's to give me a lil more speed see you guys fri morn .david are any of you guys going up?


----------



## sagecreek

c.still said:


> Regardless I can't wait just got back into 3d be my first big shoot since asa myrtle beach some time ago just picked up some victory hv's to give me a lil more speed see you guys fri morn .david are any of you guys going up?


Yeah. I'm "supposed" to work Friday. Thinking about shooting it all Saturday. Mark and Big Jimmy, along with Jeff Icenhour for now.


----------



## TerryJr

outbackarcher said:


> Yes. The bear did get me down but I got up and kept on trudging forward. I hope to see everyone next weekend.


Thanks for all your hard work Larry!!
Terry Jr.


----------



## outbackarcher

Guys I'll start posting some pics tomorrow. I will be setting up the bags and finishing a few odds and ends. I am pumped. I'm ready for the ranges to have shooters on them. The weather forecast looks great.


----------



## outbackarcher

Oh yeah if the targets are moving don't shoot. Lol. This place is absolutely loaded with deer.


----------



## nochance

Leaving in 24 hrs (5 of us)


----------



## wvbowhunter06

I saw a man on a bicycle in petersburg wv heading to pipestem. He had his bow tied on the front an archery chair/arrows on his back an bag of clothes tied on back of bike..dedication right there


----------



## wv hoyt man

Does anybody know what is the earliest time a person can start shooting on Friday morning?


----------



## Joseph McCluske

wvbowhunter06 said:


> I saw a man on a bicycle in petersburg wv heading to pipestem. He had his bow tied on the front an archery chair/arrows on his back an bag of clothes tied on back of bike..dedication right there


He might have just been going out for dinner or going to get some take out...


----------



## hrtlnd164

wv hoyt man said:


> Does anybody know what is the earliest time a person can start shooting on Friday morning?


Click on the link in post #25 for event schedule.


----------



## sagecreek

Anybody have a quest pass I could use? lain:


----------



## Logjamb

Free pass for all. Larry has yours Sage.


----------



## sagecreek

Logjamb said:


> Free pass for all. Larry has yours Sage.


Awesome! I'll be sure to tell him you told me so. :wink:


----------



## GreggWNY

Rubber boots going to be needed?


----------



## Kighty7

I am excited to be heading there early tomorrow. I am bringing a newbie with me and willbe shooting the HC with him. Should be interesting to say the least. Just got my LH E35 set up Tuesday and have only shot it a few time. My multiple pin site is not working right so I am going with a single pin locked in at a 27/28 yards. Reguardless of my score, I am sure it will be a good time.


----------



## gjstudt

I have made the decision to go to WV myself.

I will also be setting up a Doinker Stabilizer Vending booth Saturday morning. All stabilizers including the new IBO RIG hunting set up will be on display and or ready to Demo. I will be back to discuss the products and answer questions after I finish my round on the range.

I will have some Sound Judging CD's also. 

Not sure about my chances. Going 295fps and attempting to beat the best shooters and best yardage judgers going 320fps plus will be tough. But Hey I like a challenge.


----------



## sagecreek

gjstudt said:


> I have made the decision to go to WV myself.
> 
> I will also be setting up a Doinker Stabilizer Vending booth Saturday morning. All stabilizers including the new IBO RIG hunting set up will be on display and or ready to Demo. I will be back to discuss the products and answer questions after I finish my round on the range.
> 
> I will have some Sound Judging CD's also.
> 
> Not sure about my chances. Going 295fps and attempting to beat the best shooters and best yardage judgers going 320fps plus will be tough. But Hey I like a challenge.


Yeah. Do you have any sound judging CD's of 320 fps bows I could listen to on the way up?


----------



## enabear722

Looking like this is gonna be a GREAT shoot!!!!


----------



## 5ringking

Can't wait myself.... congrats to Larry for all the hard work he's done to get this together

BOOGERKING!!!!!


----------



## perdieu2011

gjstudt said:


> I have made the decision to go to WV myself.
> 
> I will also be setting up a Doinker Stabilizer Vending booth Saturday morning. All stabilizers including the new IBO RIG hunting set up will be on display and or ready to Demo. I will be back to discuss the products and answer questions after I finish my round on the range.
> 
> I will have some Sound Judging CD's also.
> 
> Not sure about my chances. Going 295fps and attempting to beat the best shooters and best yardage judgers going 320fps plus will be tough. But Hey I like a challenge.


295 fps!!!! I wanna shoot with Gary!!!!!


----------



## Logjamb

I spent the day at the shoot location helping Larry with some last min finishing jobs. The practice bags were set and the first groups of shooters started letting the arrows fly for the kickoff of this Spring National IBO shoot. I really like the layout of registration,food,practice bags, Hunter Defence Course. All within an location that are a stones throw from each other. The Hunter Defence targets are set a little different from other Defence courses. I like how they are set so you don't have to walk far from everything and you can see all of the target on the first 10 or so. I overheard a few complain that they didn't like it. Well I for one am glad Larry didn't take us on a nature walk over the mountain and down to the other available location. Ropes and fall protection might have come into play then. I hope everyone thanks Lary Kade for all the work he has done for us to be able to enjoy this event.


----------



## gobblemg

The practice bags and defense ranges are a short walk from registration and the vending area. Everything looks great. It is a beautiful place. Thanks to Larry for all of his hard work.


----------



## stoz

Shot 20 today, nice course very hilly. Targets set to close together imo. Some targets you couldn't safely pull w o letting next group finish. Thats my only suggestion. Would come back again though for sure. Nice job.


----------



## outbackarcher

stoz said:


> Shot 20 today, nice course very hilly. Targets set to close together imo. Some targets you couldn't safely pull w o letting next group finish. Thats my only suggestion. Would come back again though for sure. Nice job.


I appreciate the input. I walked all the ranges today talking to a lot of shooters to see what I needed to do to improve on. Most all liked to close set courses to minimize walking and most said there were a few set to close together. I am taking everyone's input and will make the changes needed to improve the courses. I have learned from my mistakes and will work to improve. The park really likes having us here and have really worked with us. Again I appreciate your comments and thank you for coming to the spring national.


----------



## sagecreek

See you in the morning Kade. Can't wait.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

I shot 20 today as well. Ranges A and B. Had a bad shot on the easiest target of the day, my release went off halfway through my draw and I blanked the target. Shot pretty well after that, and had a good time. Looking forward to the last 20 targets tomorrow. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sean243

Nice venue, didn't shoot well but had fun on my first 20. I like the sets for each target individually. I like the fact that the walking is minimized. I think there might be a few targets set just a touch too close together but I understand what you are going for and really appreciate your efforts. Please don't take that as anything other than just one small piece of constructive criticism. I am very pleased with my experience at Spring Nationals and am looking forward to shooting tomorrow. Great job and thanks again.


----------



## stoz

Yes certainly not complaining, I think everyone will appreciate the shortened walks. Love the venue, cabins are very nice.


----------



## McDawg

Just got back for the 6 hr drive from Pipestem. Excellent place to hold a shoot and great job setting up Larry. Mixing the shooting pins was a great idea. At least I now know your not color blind . You set a good challenging course. The people at the resort could not have been nicer. Hope to see it back again next year.


----------



## archery4

Just got back from the shoot. Great job Larry. Thanks for all you hard work in setting up the course. Hope to see this back next year.


----------



## outbackarcher

Well feed back has been pretty good. We had a back up on G and H range. Most shot E and Friday yesterday and that fouled everything up. We had a long wait time. It has been a learning experience and I will improve it next year.


----------



## josechno

Larry will make this the biggest and best shoot possible in the coming years I predict 3 years this shoot will be the highest attended shoot of all the Triple Crowns. The $$$$ will bring a lot of shooters and the area really wants this shoot to succeed


----------



## T&A

Thanks Larry we met you on the range I think you did a great job for first shoot and thanks to all that helped see you next time


----------



## caskins269

wvbowhunter06 said:


> I saw a man on a bicycle in petersburg wv heading to pipestem. He had his bow tied on the front an archery chair/arrows on his back an bag of clothes tied on back of bike..dedication right there


That Man is in very good shape. He rides his bike everywhere. He will be riding it to Bedford Indiana from Pennslyvania. If you have the chance to talk to him, please take the time and listen to him.


----------



## stoz

780 shooters! Very impressive numbers. Hope you continue to host. Great shoot to anyone who missed come next year.


----------



## sagecreek

I'll be back next. It was my first IBO, but won't be my last if you keep having them at Pipestem. Great job buddy, I wouldn't expect anything less from you. :wink:


----------



## MSCJEM

Overall the shoot was great and the folks here even make it better there is no doubt they want the shoot here and want the shooters here.. Only thing I saw on our ranges was folks getting confused about the trail a little...We enjoyed it and sense the semi and pros don't have to drive 10 miles makes it way nicer then the national's....Thanks Larry


----------



## RCB

This was the best set IBO shoot I have shot. Larry did not try to kill me by walking me to death. Some of the targets where a little close but I did not feel in danger at any time. GREAT JOB LARRY!!!. I will shoot this shot as long as it is here. Thanks for a great shoot Larry.


----------



## Garceau

Why dont they make the courses similar to ASA less walking, less carrying of things, keeps the courses more compact and takes less room.


----------



## outbackarcher

Kevin I am trying to shorten them up and keep you shooting instead of walking. I need to work on it a little but I will get it working better and I will be better prepared for the number of shooters.


----------



## nochance

Awesome place to have a shoot. My first big outdoor shoot in several years. A couple targets were a little close together but most weren't. Cottages were pretty nice and a good price also. Terrain was awesome. Course were well set. Only one black snake over 5 ft. on course A (wasn't a rinehart) The guy at the tent for ranges A,B,C and D was bending over backwards to make sure groups were split up. Could tell a lot of hard work went into it. Only suggestion for next year is to keep the weather the same. Well worth the 9 hour drive. Thanks for a great weekend Larry and Crew!!!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

I thought it was great. I didn't think the walking was bad at all. This was my first IBO event and I had a blast. I didn't get to meet you Larry, but I appreciate the work that you did and thank you for a great shoot.

I wasn't introduced to you Larry, but if that was you on the C range checking targets at about 7:30 Sat. morning, then we spoke a few words. We were the first group on C range on Sat morning.

Thanks again for all of your work and effort, and for putting together a great shoot.


----------



## Garceau

outbackarcher said:


> Kevin I am trying to shorten them up and keep you shooting instead of walking. I need to work on it a little but I will get it working better and I will be better prepared for the number of shooters.


 I have heard it was much better than shoot the past couple years so great job on that aspect


----------



## bluerocker

Anyone have a link to the scores?


----------



## nochance

They'll probably have them up later tonight or 1st thing in the morning at the link below
http://ibo.net/results.php


----------



## Logjamb

I have to say that after shooting the MBO class, I never shot over max yards. The courses were set so as to take away the ground on several sets. Way to set up a great course Larry and not set targets past max. The IBO and ASA both could learn from the way he set targets. You don't have to go over max to make a target hard.


----------



## enabear722

One of the best shoots I have ever shot. GREAT job setting the range and an AWSOME set up for a shoot... Can't wait till next year.


----------



## GreggWNY

What did I think of the shoot?

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Great job!


----------



## smokin'dually

Something i thought was cool was the mixing of the stakes, dont see that very often. Great shoot thanks


----------



## vabowdog

Great shoot, I shot ABCD, and had a wonderful time....great targets,food,cabins,people and overall a fantastic shoot.


Great job by IBO and Larry Kade.


Dewayne


----------



## Daniel Boone

I hope they catch the thieves who stole from Vendors trailers and also two of the archers had there car broken into as well. It rare this happens but I have seen it before.

I hope the catch those SOB! Heard nothing but good about the shoot though. 

Good job!
DB


----------



## sagecreek

Yep, broke into the Truball trailer and stole Branden Reyes bow equipment. 

Others as well.


----------



## Kighty7

I had a great time.


----------



## Daniel Boone

sagecreek said:


> Yep, broke into the Truball trailer and stole Branden Reyes bow equipment.
> 
> Others as well.


Thats a shame. It doesnt happen often but it is a reminder it can happen. Damn thieves are every where now days. 
DB


----------



## bluerocker

Anyone have any pics? Sounds like it was a great shoot!


----------



## outbackarcher

The thieves ruined the weekend for me. I worked hard to get this shoot setup and bring people to the area for some low life to ruin it for me as well as others. The shoot was far from perfect and I will work to make it better and also have security on site at night in the vendor area.


----------



## rohpenguins

the shoot was a great time. I am glad I made the drive. I hope to make the trip again next year. Well done. BTW thieves suck and will get theirs in the end.


----------



## IRISH_11

Larry do you know what the high score was in MBO?


----------



## jonell

Larry - congratulations on getting the shoot and putting it all together. We stayed in a cabin and it was very nice. I shot e, f, g, and h. I was on the course before 8 am and finished 20 targets on Saturday by 11 and on Sunday we were finished by 11:30. The only back up we had was starting f but it wasn't bad. The targets were setup great. You made even short shots challenging. Great job. We look forward to next year.


----------



## outbackarcher

IRISH_11 said:


> Larry do you know what the high score was in MBO?


I can't remember but I know who won. Thomas Pierce. Seems it was like 5 up..... I could be way off though.


----------



## sagecreek

Larry kicked my yardage judging butt! As usual. I was off 5 yards a lot.

Targets were in great shape and the place is beautiful.


----------



## outbackarcher

Saturday was horrible with groups being backed up. We had so many shoot E and F Friday that G and H was a nightmare Saturday. I am going to try to eliminate that from happening next year. I will try to manage the courses better.


----------



## IRISH_11

outbackarcher said:


> I can't remember but I know who won. Thomas Pierce. Seems it was like 5 up..... I could be way off though.


I hope your right on the name because that's me. I shot 402 with 15 elevens.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek

IRISH_11 said:


> I hope your right on the name because that's me. I shot 402 with 15 elevens.:wink:


Wow that's great shooting. I was in the same class and 15 5's. ha/ha Well, maybe not that many, but it sure seemed like it.


----------



## IRISH_11

Larry, thanks for all your hard work and dedication. Please send my thanks to all the many others that were involved in this huge undertaking. I loved the location. First time I have ever been to Mountaineer country and I can tell you it will most certainly not be my last. I loved the ranges. Thank you again for everything and please tell the two ladies who ran G and H range thanks as well. These girls were troopers.


----------



## IRISH_11

sagecreek said:


> Wow that's great shooting. I was in the same class and 15 5's. ha/ha Well, maybe not that many, but it sure seemed like it.


Thank you.


----------



## sagecreek

Larry, I met your wife at range G and H. Very nice lady. You did very well!!!


----------



## outbackarcher

IRISH_11 said:


> Larry, thanks for all your hard work and dedication. Please send my thanks to all the many others that were involved in this huge undertaking. I loved the location. First time I have ever been to Mountaineer country and I can tell you it will most certainly not be my last. I loved the ranges. Thank you again for everything and please tell the two ladies who ran G and H range thanks as well. These girls were troopers.


I will let them know. Hey PM me your address and I will put your plaque and your share of the guaranteed cash in the mail to ya. Great shooting and congratulations!


----------



## Daniel Boone

outbackarcher said:


> The thieves ruined the weekend for me. I worked hard to get this shoot setup and bring people to the area for some low life to ruin it for me as well as others. The shoot was far from perfect and I will work to make it better and also have security on site at night in the vendor area.


It tough to deal with a thief. My buddy said it was an awesome shoot and he certianly thinks it will grow in the future. He loved the challenging ranges.
DB


----------



## outbackarcher

sagecreek said:


> Larry, I met your wife at range G and H. Very nice lady. You did very well!!!


Yes I got lucky! She has put up with a lot the last month as I worked on this shoot.


----------



## sagecreek

outbackarcher said:


> Yes I got lucky! She has put up with a lot the last month as I worked on this shoot.


It was great seeing her out there support her man, in the trenches with you. Says a lot to me about what kind of woman she is.


----------



## bigkuntry72

Larry I shot abcd it was a great shoot some challenging shots. It was my gfs first one and she had fun as well we camped in a tent and it was a blast. I must say though maybe post signs for shooters to not pull until the targets next to you are done it was kind of scary to hear arrows wizzing by you. We tried are best to wait but the. The next group would start shooting. But a great shoot and course as well!!!!


----------



## outbackarcher

bigkuntry72 said:


> Larry I shot abcd it was a great shoot some challenging shots. It was my gfs first one and she had fun as well we camped in a tent and it was a blast. I must say though maybe post signs for shooters to not pull until the targets next to you are done it was kind of scary to hear arrows wizzing by you. We tried are best to wait but the. The next group would start shooting. But a great shoot and course as well!!!!


Some areas on the ranges were a little close as most of the shooters were probably not use to having targets spaced the way I had them. The hunter class will be in a totally different area next year and I will have a little more room between targets. However I still want to minimize the walking and keep you shooting more. I heard way more positive remarks than negative and I want to take that momentum and make next year's shoot even better. I have already started on raising sponsor money to increase payouts even more. Thank you for the comments and also for attending the event.


----------



## mocheese

I will definitely be at this shoot next year. Sounds like a great shoot. Wish I would've been there. JW


----------



## hoytdude1974

Overall the shoot was very good and after talking to Larry on the course, his level of concern gave me a good feeling the issues will be corrected. I liked how there wasn't as much walking as a normal IBO tourney. As many have indicated the main issue was the lanes being to close to each other, especially when you have lanes that close and a blue peg 10-15 yards behind the green or red peg (E,F,G, and H). It is a major safety issue when you have arrows whizzing by your head. Scary too. Somehow I sprained my ankle pretty badly. Bad thing is I do not remember even spraining it. I remember turning it a couple times on rocks, but it didn't seem that bad the time. It just kept hurting more and more, the longer I walked on it. Getting older stinks. I hope they have it there next year, because I will definitely be back!!!


----------



## Logjamb

I shot the same EFGH and never had arrows whiz by my head. I'm sure there won't be any concerns about close targets next year.


----------



## c.still

My son and I had a great time awesome shoot Larry also glad I shot all 40 sat cause Ricky wasn't kidding about the cold ones at chillis we closed the place down . Can't wait til next one awesome job on the set up


----------



## bowjoe1800

Great set up on the Pro ranges. Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek

c.still said:


> My son and I had a great time awesome shoot Larry also glad I shot all 40 sat cause Ricky wasn't kidding about the cold ones at chillis we closed the place down . Can't wait til next one awesome job on the set up


Hate I didn't run into you. We had to get shooting to get them all done in one day. lain:


----------



## SMshootsmathews

The shoot was GREAT. I shot FBO class and I think we had only one past 45...but on a large deer (I'm thinking 46ish). I think we told Larry this, but the only thing that i wish was different was there needed to be a porta-pottie on the ranges. Two members of my group (including me) had to drop off a ledge and use it is the woods. Other than that I think this is the best-run IBO event that Ive ever been to. I think that having tee times like at worlds would help alot on the backups, but then everyone would have to shoot over two days, or only on Saturday, etc. The ranges were very nicely set, minimal walking, with diverse situations...even field shots. Great shoot, Larry.


----------



## JLARCHERY

Awesome shoot!!! Great setup and awesome grounds, keep up good work!!!!


----------



## sagecreek

Speaking of Port-A-Johns, if you guys could work it out to have food vendors at the head of each of the ranges, they would make a killing. We left on EF early in the morning, and went right in to GH to finish up the day.


----------



## gjstudt

bowjoe1800 said:


> great set up on the pro ranges. Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2, x2


----------



## hrtlnd164

The two comments I heard all weekend were:
That folks really liked the hybrid style courses.
That folks hope the IBO sees you don't have to set courses way over max to have a tough course.
I agree on both counts. The Pro/Semi courses the first day were great with the loop around the field. Tough shots with minimal over max. Friends said the same about the amature courses. Great job Larry and crew, you set the bar high for the rest of the venues to match. Look forward to next year.


----------



## tank69kma

This was my first IBO event and if all of them are like this, I'll attend all of them. Only shooting for 4 months, but with this being in my home state, I decided to try it. At registration, I had a lot of questions and was directed to a guy who explained everything, answered my questions and gave me a lot of useful info...later I found out it was the President of the IBO. With that said, I felt much more at ease. I had a blast, both groups I shot with helped me out tremendously with pointers and rules. I'm glad I went and can't wait for next year! Great job everyone!


----------



## sagecreek

Scores are up!


----------



## woodsman78

Congrats to Glenn Talley in MSR Nice shooting old man .


----------



## Reaper15

Larry, I shot ABC and D loved this shoot even though I didn't shoot great but I shot my average. But I do have a couple of concerns. I shot 30 on sat and 10 on sun. A lot of the targets that were on my course by the time I was shooting them were torn up pretty good and was hard to see the rings they didn't get any better Sunday. I also would have like to see more open shots (using the golf course or the grassy area above the targets on range D). those couple of things were minor and I understand that this was the first year and you worked very hard to put this shoot on and I think I speak for me and everyone in my group saying thank you Larry and keep up the good work. Overall great shoot great spot and I'll be back next year to see if I can top my score from this year. O yeah almost forgot my family and I ate at the bbq place Brandon's and the owner was saying that he had no idea that the shoot was going on don't know about any other restaurants and he might have been blowing smoke up my behind. But it was good food just took 30 mins to get seated and 3 hours for our food while a lot of shooters walked out we stayed to eat and they were very sorry about it and discounted our food and drinks. Just bring it up for next year so he has an idea of how many people will be there.


----------



## rhyno_071

outbackarcher said:


> I have already started on raising sponsor money to increase payouts even more. Thank you for the comments and also for attending the event.


This question isn't to start an arguement. I really don't know. With 750 shooter's entry fees, how much of that does the IBO payout?


----------



## IRISH_11

rhyno_071 said:


> This question isn't to start an arguement. I really don't know. With 750 shooter's entry fees, how much of that does the IBO payout?


Depends on how many get in the money shoot. It cost an extra $15.00 to shoot for money.


----------



## rhyno_071

IRISH_11 said:


> Depends on how many get in the money shoot. It cost an extra $15.00 to shoot for money.


Let me clarify what I mean. If there is 750 shooters at an average of $30/ shooter = $22,500 (example) total entry fees. Do they keep half of the entry money? I'm asking because Outbackarcher says he's trying to get more payout money. That burden should be on the IBO not the host.


----------



## IRISH_11

rhyno_071 said:


> Let me clarify what I mean. If there is 750 shooters at an average of $30/ shooter = $22,500 (example) total entry fees. Do they keep half of the entry money? I'm asking because Outbackarcher says he's trying to get more payout money. That burden should be on the IBO not the host.



IBO covers their expenses. Rest of the money goes to the host. Only money that is played out is the $15 extra that the shooters pony up. What Larry is trying to do is get more sponsors to put up additional money to help grow the sport. IBO is nonprofit.


----------



## rhyno_071

IRISH_11 said:


> IBO covers their expenses. Rest of the money goes to the host. Only money that is played out is the $15 extra that the shooters pony up. What Larry is trying to do is get more sponsors to put up additional money to help grow the sport. IBO is nonprofit.


OK that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## outbackarcher

The amateur classes only get the money that is paid in via the $15 paid extra by the shooters who want to shoot for money. I have a difference of opinion on how this should be but what I am trying to do is put money into the classes that is guaranteed regardless of what is paid in. I want people to come shoot and have a good time. I raised $9400 last year, some of which was my own money and in 2015 I want to double that. I am using this years results and now the fact that the shoot will be here for 5 years to hopefully get some big corporate sponsors involved. I told Bryan that in NASCAR their biggest race of the year is the Daytona 500 and that is what I want to build here.


----------



## penn state

My wife,daughter, and I had a great time shooting the spring Nationals. I think the ranges were challenging for sure. Targets were a little close together, but Nothing made me feel unsafe at anytime. I would like to make a few suggestions for next years event. There needs to be 4 different 10 target courses for each set of ranges. This will help eliminate the back ups like we encountered on G and H ranges Saturday. There needs to be a port-a-potty on each range.(My wife and daughter commented on this!) and My daughter said that the put-put should have been opened for the kids to play. We will definitely be back next year and hope to bring more shooters from here in PA. Thanks for all your hard work in putting on a shoot of this size.


----------



## sagecreek

Lancaster definitely needs a trailer there!


----------



## outbackarcher

penn state said:


> My wife,daughter, and I had a great time shooting the spring Nationals. I think the ranges were challenging for sure. Targets were a little close together, but Nothing made me feel unsafe at anytime. I would like to make a few suggestions for next years event. There needs to be 4 different 10 target courses for each set of ranges. This will help eliminate the back ups like we encountered on G and H ranges Saturday. There needs to be a port-a-potty on each range.(My wife and daughter commented on this!) and My daughter said that the put-put should have been opened for the kids to play. We will definitely be back next year and hope to bring more shooters from here in PA. Thanks for all your hard work in putting on a shoot of this size.


I had a porta john in the middle of all 4 hunter ranges but just in between f and g. The put put was open most of the time I thought but I could be wrong. I am going to have a meeting with the park to discuss what more they need to do. So I will mention the putt putt course. 

I have been thinking of areas to arrange the ranges to give 4 seperate instead of 4 together. They ran so smoother friday and sunday but Saturday was a mess. I blame the mess on me not managing the courses. Friday everyone shot e and f which caused the traffic jam. I will have someone on the range next year with a radio and we will manage the Friday rounds better. I have an idea that I think will work but I need to talk to Bryan about it.


----------



## outbackarcher

sagecreek said:


> Lancaster definitely needs a trailer there!


We need a like button for that one.


----------



## sagecreek

outbackarcher said:


> We need a like button for that one.


I don't see how they can pass up 800 to 1000 3D shooters that believe better archery through aggressive spending!!


----------



## outbackarcher

sagecreek said:


> I don't see how they can pass up 800 to 1000 3D shooters that believe better archery through aggressive spending!!


I feel like they missed out by not being there. I will asked them to come next year.


----------



## 3Darchr

I think Larry did a good job with fixing the defense course to the other side of the road in the woods after some complaints he fixed the problem right away. I think he did a good job setting up the courses and I am sure he listened to everyone's pros and cons on the shoot. I am sure it will be even better next year. I do think Lancaster archery missed the boat on this shoot.


----------



## Logjamb

Yes. Larry did do a great job setting up the defense course across the road Friday morning at 6:45am.:wink:


----------



## GreggWNY

Larry, I have to compliment you on how you are listening and responding to the concerns and suggestions from the shooters and the posters here on ArcheryTalk. At the risk of being flamed.....I find it refreshing after years and years of the IBO pretty much doing whatever they wanted with very little regard or input of the shooters (i.e. paying customers.) I would like to think that with the new leadership this positive approach will be across the board at all the venues.

Again, great job and congrats on a very successful tournament.


----------



## Outback Man

sagecreek said:


> Lancaster definitely needs a trailer there!


Yea, I specifically had about $200 worth of stuff I needed to buy from them and wanted to at the shoot, so I was disappointed that they didn't attend. Guess I'll see what I can get at my local dealer first now and then go online thru them. Great shoot by the way.


----------



## stoz

Think everyone needs to tell lancaster they should have been there. When they see them at Bedford. Think you are going to see this shoot really grow. I have had a lot of regular national people ask me how it was and I told them all that this shoot was one of the best I've been to. Awesome terrain without treacherous walking. Great job Larry and crew.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Not defending Lancaster on this but they probably looked at prior year numbers for the Southern shoots and considered it a gamble on weather it would even be profitable to haul their trailer there. I don't think anyone thought the shoot would draw near 800 shooters. They also were hosting a Nuts and Bolts seminar at the shop the same weekend, which was scheduled about 6 months prior. Would have left the staff spread pretty thin. 
Now any vendors that decline next year after such a positive experience this year will be missing the boat.


----------



## sagecreek

Larry is a serious 3D guy, and he is very proactive in giving the customer what they want. I'm sure he knows he can't please everyone, but he will try his best to.


----------



## vabowdog

Lancaster needs to look at the distance the old shoots were down south...this shoot was probably half the distance for them with twice the numbers...the 3 guys in the LAS trailer are always in the trailer so I don't see them even counted for a weekend at LAS...


Just saying



Dewayne


----------



## rhyno_071

outbackarcher said:


> The amateur classes only get the money that is paid in via the $15 paid extra by the shooters who want to shoot for money. I have a difference of opinion on how this should be but what I am trying to do is put money into the classes that is guaranteed regardless of what is paid in. I want people to come shoot and have a good time. I raised $9400 last year, some of which was my own money and in 2015 I want to double that. I am using this years results and now the fact that the shoot will be here for 5 years to hopefully get some big corporate sponsors involved. I told Bryan that in NASCAR their biggest race of the year is the Daytona 500 and that is what I want to build here.


That's a great idea. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wpk

vabowdog said:


> Lancaster needs to look at the distance the old shoots were down south...this shoot was probably half the distance for them with twice the numbers...the 3 guys in the LAS trailer are always in the trailer so I don't see them even counted for a weekend at LAS...
> 
> 
> Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> Dewayne


I don't think it's a distance thing
they go all the way to Redding California for the Redding shoot
I would say numbers from past shoots


----------



## SMshootsmathews

outbackarcher said:


> The amateur classes only get the money that is paid in via the $15 paid extra by the shooters who want to shoot for money. I have a difference of opinion on how this should be but what I am trying to do is put money into the classes that is guaranteed regardless of what is paid in. I want people to come shoot and have a good time. I raised $9400 last year, some of which was my own money and in 2015 I want to double that. I am using this years results and now the fact that the shoot will be here for 5 years to hopefully get some big corporate sponsors involved. I told Bryan that in NASCAR their biggest race of the year is the Daytona 500 and that is what I want to build here.


Having some of that extra payout money for the FBO class would be nice...obviously not as much as MBO due to class size, but FBO is the ladies MBO and SPM all in one class...300 extra bucks would be nice.


----------



## Kighty7

Larry, it was great seeing you on A,B,C,And D on Friday. HC was a lot of fun and challenging.


----------



## HT Redneck

I thought the practice range across the road could have been spaced out a little more on the first few targets. We had tried letting the kids shoot on that course but with the target lanes so close it was a bit of a iffy situation.

My wife had a good time shooting her first IBO shoot while the kids and I ran around the rest of the park and had fun. There was some pretty good fishing that could be had on site.

We stayed down the road in a small cabin at the BlueStone Park which was also very nice and included access to all of the Pipestem facilities.

Beautiful ground and we plan to come back.....


----------



## outbackarcher

I was glad to be able to get on the ranges and talk to everyone. 

The practice range across the road was set at the last minute to try to alleviate the problems with the range on friday. Next year that will be one of the areas I try to improve on. I have already looked at some new areas to move the competition ranges so I can put the practice range where A and D was. 

I just hope the weather is good again next year. You never know about April.


----------



## Archerycrazy

Nuts and Bolts was at Lancaster Archery doing a seminar, work shop the weekend of the shoot. That maybe the reason they declined to come. I believe once they find out about the attendance they will show next year. JMO


----------



## wv hoyt man

The Spring and the Winter Nationals were great shoots. Thanks to all the people who put these shoots together.


----------



## sagecreek

I will be better prepared next year! I won't bring an ASA bow to a gun fight! hehe 288 fps didn't cut it for my judging skills. lain:


----------



## evo 6

Will u be mailing out awards ? My daughter and i really enjoyed the shoot. Really like the way u mixed up the stakes.we will definitely be back.


----------



## RickT

Excellent shoot overall. I never shot a target over or at maximum yardage. Target sets were excellent with a lot of different looks and good use of terrain. All the groups I saw seemed to manage the close shooting lanes and were very considerate of each other. One suggestion I have would be to spread out the practice bags to cut down on the crowding on the line. Great job Larry and crew. Thanks to the IBO for moving the shoot. Thanks to the West Virginia State Park people, very friendly and courteous.


----------



## outbackarcher

evo 6 said:


> Will u be mailing out awards ? My daughter and i really enjoyed the shoot. Really like the way u mixed up the stakes.we will definitely be back.


I am supposed to receive the list of names and addresses in the mail tomorrow. I will start sending out all the awards Monday. I have to order a few more plaques so some will be delayed a little.


----------



## Big Rack Buck

Larry, awesome shoot, I really like how you varied the yardages from target to target and we saw a great mix of difficult shots throughout! This was a beautiful place for this event and my buddies and I really enjoyed it! You may need an extra range or two next year with the numbers, the only thing I would say is that their were some pretty big log jams of shooters for a good chunk of the day.
Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## outbackarcher

Big Rack Buck said:


> Larry, awesome shoot, I really like how you varied the yardages from target to target and we saw a great mix of difficult shots throughout! This was a beautiful place for this event and my buddies and I really enjoyed it! You may need an extra range or two next year with the numbers, the only thing I would say is that their were some pretty big log jams of shooters for a good chunk of the day.
> Thanks again for all your hard work!


Yes there was a big jam on G going to H. I am going to set some extra ranges and also have better communication on the ranges as to where the shooters should go. I wasn't ready for that many people and we will be better next year. I have already walked some areas for new ranges and I will say that they are awesome.


----------

